

Disable JavaScript and visit this site. - erikano
http://i.ph/

======
acqq
I'd say it's stupid. I'm sure that most of the content doesn't need JavaScript
to provide the functionality, it's only a typical example of the "developers"
being lazy ("everybody _must_ have that what I have" syndrome). The "you need
JavaScript" should only appear for the interactive segments that do need it,
not for the whole sites.

Second, their servers already got my browser identification through my http
query, so presenting the table with all old browsers is also very stupid.

------
nfriedly
lol. That's definitely the company I want hosting _my_ blog!

